# Am I Just Paranoid?



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

My pleco keeps coming off of her little place on the driftwood and rests on the gravel. Is this a bad sign?

my other worry is she flashes her little spikes a lot - and when she does this her whole mouth opens really wide. Is this just a territorial thing cuz I'm getting too close to her or what?

Also, sometimes she will just like bend her body a little, then go back straight. It is hard to explain but she does it. Is this aggressive behavior as well?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my Bn plec comes and sits on the gravel too especially when he sees me get close to the tank. I think he is begging for food.
He also swims backward to go back into his log- I think it is easier than turning his body around. What little spikes are you referring to? The ones near his gill plates or the dorsal fin spines?
They raise and lower dorsals as they please. I don't think it means anything too much- maybe like a dog raises it's tail when it sees another dog.
BN's are not particularly aggressive altho they will chase other fish away from "their" food.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Totally normal behavior for a Pleco. They will usually sit wherever there is uneaten food/algae.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

but she isn't sucking the gravel when she sits on the bottom, she just sits there.

The spikes I am referring to are the ones near her gills.

What do you think about the bending body issue?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you are absolutely correct.... you are paranoid...in fact...i think that you are a wee tad beyond paranoid.. quit obsessing and let the fish be fish..


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol sorry. I guess i am just paranoid after losing my previous bristlenose. It's almost as if I watch the fish and try to find something odd about its behaviour.
lol  ill try to stop worrying.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have bushynose plecos coming out of my ears... they do all kinds of crazy stuff.. i don't try to analyze anything they do.. if i did ; i would wind up in the looney bin... 
i just toss em in a tank with a couple of caves and let em go...
if you even keep just fair water quality ; they will be fine..with this latest spawn i have about 300 of them goofy fish....i have often had them swim up the stream of water from the overflow of a HOB filter and right into the filter box..


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol i guess fish have strange personalities. 

(ill try not to end up in the looney bin)


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have one female guppy that likes to swim into the current of water coming from the filter. I used to have a danio that did the same. When they get tired of it they swim elsewhere.
Each fish has it's own personality.


----------

